

Google's plan for cable and carriers - Hitchhiker
http://pandodaily.com/2013/04/19/googles-fiber-takeover-plan-expands-will-kill-cable-and-carriers/

======
yoster
This article is pretty far fetched on timing. To think that Google Fiber will
kill off major carriers/internet providers in 5 years is absurd.
Realistically, 15+ years would sound about right. Just laying the groundwork
on infrastructure alone would kill the 5 year plan. I do applaud Google for
doing this, as this will eventually bring the U.S. to competitive internet
speeds for the masses.

